# What cars do you fit in?



## rainyday (May 1, 2007)

Joy's thread about air travel made me think a similar thread about autos might also be helpful, especially since summer travel season is coming up and people may be renting cars. Maybe we could compile a database of sorts. So. . . .


*1. What are your measurements?

2. What cars have you fit into to drive?

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat?

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car?
*


----------



## rainyday (May 1, 2007)

*1. What are your measurements? * 67-54-79
*
 2. What cars have you fit into to drive?* Oldsmobile minivan (though the leg room is tight because of the console), Chevy Tahoe. (Plus a Jeep Cherokee, a Chrysler minivan and a Chevy Astro van when hips were about 74".)

* 3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat? *Olsmobile minivans, 90's Nissan minivan, Chevy Tahoe, Chevy Suburban, 70's and 80's cars and pickups with bench seats. Planning to see if I can fit in a PT Cruiser later this month.

* 4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? *Taxis (like the Chevy model), Chevy Tahoe, Chevy Suburban, other larger SUVs.

* 5. If you have a seat belt extension, have you tried it in more than one make/model of car? *I have one that works in Oldsmobile minivans, Chevy Suburbans and Chevy Tahoes and recently discovered it works in a 90's Nissan minivan too.


----------



## MissToodles (May 1, 2007)

1) No clue, but weigh around 410-15 lbs.

2) Toyota Camry/Buick LaSabre

3) 1986 Saab (seatbelt fit without extender), Buick LaSabre (seatbealt also fit without use of extender), Toyota Camry

4) Most SUV's and four door sedans. 

5) N/A.


----------



## AgentSkelly (May 2, 2007)

That reminds me...I need to see if a BBW can fit comfortably in the passenger seat of my 1995 Nissan Altima. Any girls want to test?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 2, 2007)

My friends have a Toyota Scion and I am in love with how comfy the back seat is--I fit there no prob (size 30).


----------



## Zandoz (May 2, 2007)

*1. What are your measurements? No idea, but most of my 475-500 is in the belly first, butt second.

2. What cars have you fit into to drive? PT Cruiser is a tight squeeze, but not uncomfortable once in. the lack of a high console is nice. Drove a previous to current model (2005 I think) Toyota Camry for a week, and it was not too bad of a fit...good enough that I'd buy one if the availability,and money ever coincided. At around 400, I was comfortable in a New Beetle, a late 90s Ford Windstar Minivan, and a 2003 Mercury Marquis Touring Edition. One that I did NOT fit well in was a 2006 GM mini van...we drove a Pontiac, but all the GM brands mini vans are basically clones. 

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat? Pretty much everything that does not have a high console. I can even ride short term in my daughter's little Hyundai Elantra GT

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? The last car I could actually get in the back seat without fear of being stuck there long term was an 80s Buick Park Avenue

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? The only extender transfer that has worked for me was from a 95 Blazer to the above mentioned Camery.
*


----------



## Buffie (May 2, 2007)

1. What are your measurements?

5'9"; 360-something lbs; size 26 on bottom and 32 on top.

2. What cars have you fit into to drive?

Newer cars:
90's Nissan Altima; 90's Ford T-Bird; 90's Camaro; 90's Jaguar; 2000's Ford SUVs

Older cars:
Late 60's GTO; Late 60's Cutlass; Early 70's Camaro
-Note- A lot of older two-door cars (especially those with tilt) are very fat-friendly. Seatbelt extenders can been an issue though several factory belts are do-able.

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?

All of the above and 2000's Mini Cooper (SUPER comfy); 2000's Suburban (climbing in was an issue); 2000's Chrysler Minivan; almost any truck with bench seats.

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat?

Buffie doesn't do back seats unless it's a cab, and even then I'm iffy. Big feet. It's because I have big feet. Other "solid foundation" folks will understand. 

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car?

I've only had a seat-belt extension for my Z28, but it *looks* like it would probably fit other Chevy or GM cars of similar make or year. All the other newer vehicles I've driven, the seat belt was an alright fit, although snug. Weird thing is, I only need the extension for the driver's side of my Camaro. The passenger side seatbelt fits fine. Odd. 

My Nissan Altima had the best seatbelt ever. Two of me could have worn one.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 2, 2007)

1. What are your measurements? 

To be honest, I have no Earthly idea. I'm around 5'10" and wear around a 6X. 


2. What cars have you fit into to drive? 

'04-'06 Chrysler Sebring convertibles, I test drove all three just fine, and own an '04. An approximately ten year old Pontiac Grand Am (have only driven it once recently though). An older GMC pickup truck that I have driven all of once recently (It has bench type seats and is very roomy behind the wheel). I can just barely fit behind the wheel in a '91 Ford Explorer (although I will only drive it if there are no other options because it a very uncomfortably tight fit for me behind the wheel).


3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat? 

I have never really not fit into a passenger seat. Seatbelts hooking without extenders are another story though. But recently? Sebring, Explorer, older Ford Ranger pickup, older GMC pickup truck (no need for extender on the belt), Toyota Camry or Corolla (not sure which), Honda CRV (could actually do the seatbelt on that one without and extender too.)

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? 

I have never not fit, although getting in and out sometimes takes some effort, and I usually have a serious lack of leg room. 


5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? 

No, both extensions (for the Explorer and Sebring) came from the dealerships and were for that specific make/type of vehicle. But my Explorer extenders also fit the Ford Ranger pickup. 


Tracy


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 2, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> 1) No clue, but weigh around 410-15 lbs.
> 
> 2) Toyota Camry/Buick LaSabre
> 
> ...



Thats interesting Miss Toodles. A friend of mine had a Saab of about 1996, and seven yrs go I had to fight to make the seatbelt fit. I was around... 230 or so pounds then, and 5' 3" tall, evenly fat all over lol. I hated that car as I felt so crammed in it. 



AgentSkelly said:


> That reminds me...I need to see if a BBW can fit comfortably in the passenger seat of my 1995 Nissan Altima. Any girls want to test?



Yes, bring it on over


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 2, 2007)

*1. What are your measurements?* 
Approx 70", 63", 71" (more like 78" when seated) (5' 3" tall)


*2. What cars have you fit into to drive?* 
I don't drive.


*3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?*
Recently, new Toyota Rav 4. (hire car) http://www.toyota.com/rav4/ Exceptionally comfortable seat, the curved sides were roomy enough for my ample derriere, the seatbelt was miles long, plenty of leg room and the car was wide enough that my knee/thigh wasn't hitting the gearstick constantly as usually happens. I also liked the height of this car - it sits high - which made it very comfortable to get in and out of easily. 

Recently, new Vauxhall Astra (hire car) http://tinyurl.com/ybe9ba
Mid-sized car. The seat was fairly comfortable but the sides which curved round slightly were a tad narrow for my butt, so I had one hip on the seat, the other up the side of it slightly. Plenty of leg room when I pushed the seat right back. Seat belt was plenty long enough. My knee was knocking against the gear stick which isnt painful or anything but I'm sure annoying for the driver... although he was a kind FA who said he liked it . Easy to get in and out of the car, not too low to the ground. 

Recently a Volkswagen Golf, around...1997 I think, will check though and repost if Im way out. This is my friend Lornas car, also an ssbbw. Smallish car inside. Not very comfortable seat but this could be due to me having to battle to get the seatbelt round me, then I feel like Im strapped tight to the chair and can't move. Enough legroom for my short height but probably not for anyone much taller. My knee constantly bangs the gearstick, and Lorna and I are rubbing shoulders the whole time lol. She can JUST fit behind the wheel, her measurements are similar to mine but her hips are bigger. I tried to fit behind the wheel months ago and ... couldn't. Even with the seat right back I couldn't fit. My belly sits higher than hers and was just too tight against the steering wheel. 


*4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat?*
Recently Fiat Bravo 2002 or 3 model. The seat was... okay but the seatbelt didn't even nearly go round me and this car is a 3 door model and is HORRIBLE to get out of. One would need really long legs to reach properly, it's the most difficult three door car I've ever got out of. The friend who owns it told me everyone who has been in the back has commented on the difficulty in getting out. 

Recently, Skoda Octavia, newish model last year or two. http://tinyurl.com/2tz272 Acceptably comfortable seat, budget car so doesn't go out its way with the comfort factor. Enough leg room, seat belt didn't fit me. My head was almost brushing the ceiling in this car. 


*5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? *
Don't have one.


I posted here as there are some British people who might be interested but also in case any of the US people decide to vacation in the UK and are wondering which car would be comfortable to hire. I would heartily recommend the Toyota Rav 4 for its roominess, long seatbelt, comfortable seat, width of vehicle and ease of getting in and out ( no knee strain). However, the seatbelt in the back seat would not fit Lorna who is similar size to me.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 2, 2007)

My wife used to comfortably fit into many Toyotas, Jeeps (the larger ones like the Cherokee) and Ford SUVs.

fa_man_stan


----------



## rainyday (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the answers everyone. I know many people are uncomfortable sharing stats here, so I understand particpation may be low. I wish there was another guage to use to convey the info, but it's the only one I can think of.

BTW, someone suggested to me that height should be added to the information since that can affect fit, so if you do post, please include that info if you're willing.


----------



## kerrypop (May 2, 2007)

OOH I just had my measurements taken, so I can do this one. 52-47-59

I fit into my 93 Honda Accord, and before that my 91 nissan sentra... 

Although, okay... In stan's car, which is a Chevy Cavalier, The seatbelt comes up to my neck. This seems a little worrisome. Do I need a booster seat or something? This doesn't happen in ANY other car... do I need an extender? what is the deal?! I don't want my head cut off in an accident!

Edit: I'm 5'5"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 2, 2007)

1. What are your measurements? 6'2", 305 lbs( highest of 325), 44-46' waist( highest of 50"), longs legs, larger than average thighs for a guy; basically the build of an NFL lineman

2. What cars have you fit into to drive? 95 Geo Prizm, 91 Chevy Cavalier Coupe, '98 Ford Windstar , 94 Olds Ciera, 95 Chevy Camaro, 91 Chevy Silverado, Toyota Siena, 05 Ford Escape, 98 Ford Expedition, 95 Ford Expedition, 98 Dodge Ram, Ford Excursion, Ford F-150, Ford Taurus (bench seat)

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?all of the above plus a 95 Miata( but barely), Toyota MR2 Spyder (roomier than I expected even with the top up), Olds Aurora (01 I think), 97 Ford Mustang

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat?all of the above except the convertibiles; didn't try the Mustang but the Camaro was excruciating due to the lack of leg room, head room, and seats were narrow

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car?never used one


----------



## BeaBea (May 4, 2007)

Another UK response here:

1. What are your measurements?
Umm, 74in 54in 80ish in, 5ft 9ins tall with long legs

2. What cars have you fit into to drive?
My Audi A6, and before that my Audi A4 and before that my Audi 100 (spotting the pattern? lol) Loads of room in the A6 and the seatbelt has several feet spare. Even with me in the car theres room for four passengers with ease. I LOVE THIS CAR!!! If you want a teeny tiny car I'd recommend the Toyota Yaris - its really small but still has loads of room even for someone my size.

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?
Umm, Ford Modeo was really roomy, Ford Focus was great, too, Classic jag XJS has great comfy seats but oh my god its close to the ground!!!

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat?
I dont do back seats - unless any cute boy out there wants to make me an offer? lol

Love Tracey xx


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 5, 2007)

1. What are your measurements? 74-76-90, 5'2 and about 390 pounds I'm guessing.

2. What cars have you fit into to drive? Buick LaSabre, late model vw bug.
Though I could drive the bug I would have had the console between the seats removed had I purchased it.

I do have to have belt extenders in the Buick they gave me 2 different lengths when I bought the car, I use the long one.

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat? I haven't been in the front passenger seat of any car in about 8 years.

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? GMC 3/4 ton truck, the 4 door variety.

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? I do not know.


----------



## Robert C (May 5, 2007)

1. What are your measurements? Couldn't tell you exactly, but I'm about 6' and 370 lbs. (With fairly long legs.)

2. What cars have you fit into to drive? I fit into most anything, except my stepmother's 1994 Ford Tempo. (Once I'm in, it's fine, but it's not made for tall people.) We have a 1997 Saturn as one of our company vehicles, and it is SURPRISINGLY roomy for such a little car.

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat? Pretty much anything.

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? Lots of room in my dad's '94 Buick Park Avenue. Most smaller cars are pretty cramped.

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? I haven't NEEDED an extension as of yet. (I have USED the one in my fiance's '04 Neon, though.)


----------



## MissToodles (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thats interesting Miss Toodles. A friend of mine had a Saab of about 1996, and seven yrs go I had to fight to make the seatbelt fit. I was around... 230 or so pounds then, and 5' 3" tall, evenly fat all over lol. I hated that car as I felt so crammed in it.
> 
> 
> 
> \P



For some reason the seatbelt fit. It was my boyfriend's old car and I was a little bigger than I am now. I did have leg issues as I'm very leggy and there wasn't enough room to stretch (I'm 5'8). Also my hip was right next to the stick shift and made shifting difficult at times. It's not really a fat friendly car but the seatbelt fit with room to spare. Crazy Swedes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2007)

1. What are your measurements?
52" - 48" - 54" or there abouts. I weigh 240 lbs. and am 4" 11-1/2" in height.

2. What cars have you fit into to drive? 
Any car I drive must have a tilt steering wheel to accomodate my tummy. Also, I need to be able to pull the seat forward enough for my foot to reach the gas and break pedals! I have driven the following:

2000 Ford Ranger. No problem with seat belts - very generous length. No problem with pulling seat forward to reach pedals.

2003 Ford Focus - loved that car. The seat had a tilt feature to accomodate short legged people. No problem with the seatbelt either. We later were trying to find a seatbelt extender and the local Ford dealership ordered us one - free of charge. This was for the Focus though and we couldn't use it in the Pontiac we now have.

2005 Pontiac Sunfire - Had to get an extension seatbelt. The local Pontiac dealership did not have an extension for this make of car. We ended up getting a generic one. I really do not recommend this car for large people. We made a mistake in getting this car and we are stuck with it for a long time. The next vehicle we get will probably be a Ford or Toyota.

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat? 

All 3 of the above vehicles. The Sunfire front seatbelt fits me fine - strange - huh! Though I don't pull the seat forward when I'm riding as passenger. I rode in an old Dodge (dont' remember the make) hatchback for a while. The seatbelt was a very tight squeeze.

1990's Toyota Camry - seatbelt fit just fine.

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? 

Dodge Caravan - no problem with seatbelt.
Ford Focus - a little tight, but okay.
KIA 4 door sedan (don't remember the make), seatbelt fits tightly.

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? Nope!


----------



## mimosa (May 6, 2007)

I am blessed that I can fit ALMOST anywhere. The one place I can not fit is the back of a Mexican Taxi. Back in 1997, I went to Mexico to visit family. A taxi took us to my grandma's house. I tried to be a lady and sit with my legs crossed. When we got to my grandma's, I couldn't get my legs uncrossed. My sister and I couldn't stop laughing. The more we laughed, the harder it was to get out. But I got out after 5 minutes.:blush:


----------



## xoxoshelby (May 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a new (used) car for work...I got a new job and drive 54 miles one way. My Blazer is killing me on gas. Has anyone driven a honda civic comfortably? Does Honda make seat belt extenders? A Toyota is also an option and it seems many people are happy with them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 6, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I'm looking for a new (used) car for work...I got a new job and drive 54 miles one way. My Blazer is killing me on gas. Has anyone driven a honda civic comfortably? Does Honda make seat belt extenders? A Toyota is also an option and it seems many people are happy with them.




I drove a Honda accord while 9 months pregnant with twins and weighing in the 250 range. The seat belt fit under my huge stomach and I put the seat back slightly yet managed to still reach the pedals on a five speed car 

I love Hondas


----------



## gunther (May 11, 2007)

"What cars do you fit in?"

Boxcars.


----------



## Mishty (May 11, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I'm looking for a new (used) car for work...I got a new job and drive 54 miles one way. My Blazer is killing me on gas. Has anyone driven a honda civic comfortably? Does Honda make seat belt extenders? A Toyota is also an option and it seems many people are happy with them.



Hondas are ROOMY!! Really, I'm a big & tall girl, and I have room to move around, and drive with comfort and ease!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2007)

I've never had a problem with cars. Seat belts though? Over the rack? That can be tricky once in awhile.


----------



## Caligula (May 13, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I'm looking for a new (used) car for work...I got a new job and drive 54 miles one way. My Blazer is killing me on gas. Has anyone driven a honda civic comfortably? Does Honda make seat belt extenders? A Toyota is also an option and it seems many people are happy with them.



I would look at the Ford Fusion. It gets great reviews (beats Toyota and Honda) and my very heavy cousin has one and she loves it.


----------



## tummy_lover_426 (May 13, 2007)

I read somewhere that Honda does not offer any sort of seatbelt extender on any of their models, but I don't know if that is true or not. Luckily my Lincoln Town Car offers a seatbelt extender for any passengers needing/wanting one and you can even daisy-chain them together... how cool is that.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 14, 2007)

What are your measurements? 
44 going on 46 soon!
39 waist
46 hips


2. What cars have you fit into to drive?
1984 celica gt 1995 ford probe current car 05 mustang convertible,getting kinda tight though

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat?
too many to mention!

5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car? not needed yet.....


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

tummy_lover_426 said:


> I read somewhere that Honda does not offer any sort of seatbelt extender on any of their models, but I don't know if that is true or not. Luckily my Lincoln Town Car offers a seatbelt extender for any passengers needing/wanting one and you can even daisy-chain them together... how cool is that.



Honda offers them on one of their Canadian models, but none in the US, I believe.

This is my exchange with Chevy in an attempt to find out about seat belt extenders.:

After searching their site and finding NO information about extenders, I chose to email them via the customer service information provided on the site:



> I was wondering if seatbelt extenders are available for the Chevy
> Venture
> and, if they are, how they're orderable or obtainable?
> 
> ...



Their response:



> Check with a local dealer of [sic] try searching Google for "seatbelt
> extenders"



Yep, that was their whole response


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Honda offers them on one of their Canadian models, but none in the US, I believe.
> 
> This is my exchange with Chevy in an attempt to find out about seat belt extenders.:
> 
> ...



Try Tom Gill Chevrolet. They were good about getting one for our Blazer...no hassles at all.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 15, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Try Tom Gill Chevrolet. They were good about getting one for our Blazer...no hassles at all.


Yeah, that was the 2nd half of my attempt.

"Bring your van in, we'll look at it and see if we have the kind you need."

she didn't sound too impressed or too confident that what I need could be found.


----------



## Zandoz (May 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Yeah, that was the 2nd half of my attempt.
> 
> "Bring your van in, we'll look at it and see if we have the kind you need."
> 
> she didn't sound too impressed or too confident that what I need could be found.



The guy we dealt with was pretty good...the one they had in stock did not fit, so they ordered it, and called us when it came in. It only took a couple days, and no charge.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 16, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> The guy we dealt with was pretty good...the one they had in stock did not fit, so they ordered it, and called us when it came in. It only took a couple days, and no charge.


Hey, I'll give it a shot--so far it's been no fun, though.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Thats interesting Miss Toodles. A friend of mine had a Saab of about 1996, and seven yrs go I had to fight to make the seatbelt fit. I was around... 230 or so pounds then, and 5' 3" tall, evenly fat all over lol. I hated that car as I felt so crammed in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, bring it on over



It could be the car was built with American specifications....I can't stress enough how much smaller things are here in the UK, lol.

Our last car was a 96 Honda Accord Coupe....I fit, but it was extremely tight behind the wheel. Take in to account that I used to drive an 86 Honda Accord Hatchback at a size bigger than I am now and one has to wonder, lol. The cars that are sold here are not like the ones in America...except VW's and BMW's, lol. But even the Fords and Hondas are different...it's really weird actually.

I just find America is generally build bigger....although I have to hand it to the UK...I can fit in public toilets....never found one I couldn't use...but that's a whole other topic, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 16, 2007)

*1. What are your measurements? 

my waist is bout 78 inches about 515lbs (it's a guess)

2. What cars have you fit into to drive?

I love Hondas!!! Currently I drive a 98' Honda Accord Coupe V6. It's a little tight but damn I look good!! I have also fit in a 2001 Pontiac Grand Prix Coupe with room to grow. 98 Chevy Cavalier 4 door was my favorite car. I miss it so much!! It was my college car. I also drove a 89 Chevy Nova..the little ones..not the hot muscle ones, lol. I was bout 480 then...I loved that car...it was my "white trash mobile" lol..it was tan and I have leapord print seat covers and dice in the mirror...it was fantastic...you don't need much else for a small hick town in Idaho, lol. I also drove a 84 Chevy Cavalier coupe....it was huge inside. And my first car was the 86 Honda Accord hatchback. In Jr. College I drove my aunts car, a 96 4 door Toyota Camry. I learned to drive in a 4 door 92 Ford Tempo...I was about 420 then.

3. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the front seat?

I can fit into most cars in America in the front seat except old school VW Beetles...which sadly are about the size of a lot of cars in the UK. I fit better if the car has two doors...but that's not always the case. Here they have two door half of a car 2 seater used to commute to London..there is no way in hell I would fit in one alone, much less with someone else, lol.

4. What cars have you fit into as a passenger in the back seat? 

Um....girls my size...yeah we don't get into the back seat unless you have a mini van....however I just remembered in Uni and at this size, I fit into the back of my friends PT Cruiser without any issues. Getting in and out was tricky, but it was a comfy ride.


5. If you have a seat belt extension, does it fit in more than one make/model of car?

Ours does. Mike found a guy online who makes special extenders for Hondas. It is only like 3 or 4 inches and with my belly I still have to wear the shoulder strap behind me, but a lap belt is better than nothing...and it stops me getting a ticket! It fit out 96 Accord and fits out 98 Accord just as well.
*


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2007)

I rented a Chevy Trailblazer while I was in Atlanta last week, and I lurved it. I know people hate SUV's, but whatever.  It had plenty of room for me in terms of width/girth (59" waist, 74" hips), and just as importantly, TONS of stretch room for my long legs. Very, very comfy.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 16, 2007)

I haven't driven a trailblazer was it a good ride?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 16, 2007)

All of the ones I've been in: Toyota Corolla, Infiniti G35, Ford Fusion, Yukon Denali, Escalade, etc. I am lucky as I can fit in most cars quite comfortably.


----------



## prettyssbbw (May 16, 2007)

I have fit in many different cars 

cars with room left over-
01 pontiac grand prix gtp.Hip wise but not legwise.
Trail Blazer
Ford Taurus wagon 1997 i think it was.
Pontiac Torrent
1980 International Scout
Chevelle 
Dodge Caravan
Honda Odyssey

cars with a tight fit-
my dad's cayenne
Nissan Sentra
My Mom's subaru (years ago)
Nissan Maxima 
Jeep Cherokee

EXTREME TIGHT FIT-
Geo Metro  

My measurements are about 75 at the hips and 60 at the bust. I need to measure! I am over 500lbs

HUGS,Natasha


----------



## Carrie (May 16, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> I haven't driven a trailblazer was it a good ride?



Everything is a good ride compared to my current ride. _Everything_.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 17, 2007)

At my largest of 414lbs and 68" belly, i could comfortably fit in my 2002 VW Jetta and my 99 Ford Taurus. I have also been able to drive my parents Impala and my old 1991 Saturn (traded it in when i got the ford though). I do agree about honda's being roomy too.


----------

